# Vernünftige Bike Läden in FRA



## BOKASSA (31. Juli 2002)

Hallo, kann mir einer ein paar vernünftige Bike Läden in FRA empfehlen?  Wer führt BERGWERK?  Wer hat KONA?  Wer hat STEVENS?

Bei Hi Bike in Kronberg war ich schon. Eher mager das Angebot ... (zumindest was HT betrifft).

Merci für Eure Tips!!


----------



## DasOZ (31. Juli 2002)

Hi...


Der AllMountains in Kriftel (S2 Richtung Niedernhausen) führt STEVENS, CD, Rocky und Specialized.
Die Leute da sind auf Fullys spezialisiert, und haben auf jeden Fall Plan. 

http://www.allmountains.de 

Dann gibts noch den Fahrrad Freund in Hofheim, der führt GHOST, Bergamont, Rotwild und Cyclecraft... 

Auf jeden Fall zwei gute Läden mit netten Bikes.....



Gruss
OZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Westi (31. Juli 2002)

Also an der Uni ist neben dem Supertramp Outdoorladen noch "UniBIkes", die führen Ghost, Bergamont und Gary Fisher und zumindest verkaufensie keinem über 75kg einen Scandium Rahmen..will sagen der will nicht unbedingt dir das teuerste andrehen dass du eh nicht fahren kannst..ist schon sehr seriös

Für Teile ist Hibike der Beste da superbillig und Superauswahl und als Kona - Importeur bist du da auch an der richtigen Stelle, wenn du Kona magst.. ist aber halt eher ein Freerider Laden.

Fahrrad Bötgen in Bornheim hat dann Stevens, Rotwild und Cube.

Weiss aber nicht wie die Läden es mit Probefahrten handhaben, will dann schon mal ins Gelände und das BIke testen.. 

Gruss
Westi


----------



## Frank (1. August 2002)

Hmmm bei City, Bike & Fun in Oberursel gibt es Bergwerk Bikes, auch sehr guter Laden mit sehr netten Leuten drin.

Ansonsten sind die anderen genannten Läden auf jeden Fall mit die besten Adressen in und um Frankfurt. 

Probefahrten sind zumindest beim Böttgen und All Mountains weniger ein Problem, nur fürs Gelände weiß ich das nicht sooo genau ... aber einfach mal fragen.

Hi Bike ist meines Wissens nach der einzige Laden hier im Rhein Main Gebiet, der überhaupt KONA führt ...


----------



## DasOZ (1. August 2002)

Soweit ich das weiss führt der AllMountains Testbikes von bestimmten Modellen der Marken, die geführt werden...  (Stumpjumper und Enduro von Specialized, Element von Rocky, usw....)

Die kann man sich auch über nen komplettes WE ausleihen, und damit kannste machen was Du willst, Hauptsache es kommt ganz und sauber zurück......

Beim Fahrrad Freund dürfte es so ähnlich sein....  Bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher....


----------



## zymnokxx (11. August 2016)

Hallo Locals!
Ich hol mal diesen alten Thread wieder hoch: Bin Ende September ein paar Tage in Frankfurt und suche einen Laden, der Protektoren-Westen/Jacken hat. Muss nicht ein Downhillpanzer sein eher Richtung Tour/Enduro. Da wo ich wohne haben das die Läden nicht im Sortiment.

Danke für Tipps!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2016)

Hibike in Kronberg.


----------



## zymnokxx (11. August 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hibike in Kronberg.


Danke... irgendwas noch in Downtown?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2016)

Kenne ich persönlich jetzt Keinen, der gut in Sachen Protektoren, etc. sortiert wäre.

In Kronberg bist Du auch recht schnell mit der S-Bahn und Hibike ist nicht weit vom Bahnhof.


----------



## zymnokxx (11. August 2016)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kenne ich persönlich jetzt Keinen, der gut in Sachen Protektoren, etc. sortiert wäre.
> In Kronberg bist Du auch recht schnell mit der S-Bahn und Hibike ist nicht weit vom Bahnhof.



Ok, dann werde ich mal eine S-Bahnfahrt unternehmen. Bin eh mit Öffis vor Ort. Vielen Dank nochmals


----------



## Lucafabian (12. August 2016)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Ok, dann werde ich mal eine S-Bahnfahrt unternehmen.



...oder schicken lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (14. August 2016)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...oder schicken lassen


Will gerne mal ein paar Modelle anprobieren, da ich bislang kein Weste besaß, daher dann lieber 40Minuten S-Bahn fahren.


----------



## 666 (16. August 2016)

http://www.montimare.de/ gut
http://www.fahrrad-boettgen.de/ so lala


----------



## zymnokxx (16. August 2016)

666 schrieb:


> http://www.montimare.de/ gut
> http://www.fahrrad-boettgen.de/ so lala



Haben die auch Protektoren-Westen? Allein darum gehts mir....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2016)

M.E. hat Hibike in Bezug auf Protektoren, etc. das beste und grösste Sortiment im Frankfurter Raum.


----------

